# Why are you so active on these forums?



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

Perhaps a senseless way of asking such a question I suppose but I see a lot of members who post very frequently and I'd like to know why are you this active? I don't mean to intrude on your personal lives but do you sit at home and have access to this site via your PC, laptop or phone even?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm a bored college aged student on summer break with no money and no job (yet).


----------



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

violadude said:


> I'm a bored college aged student on summer break with no money and no job (yet).


What are you studying and do you enjoy it? What kind of job would you like to do?

Are you American?!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't want to, but people love me here so much that whenever I cease posting a little bit, they are bombarding me with PMs saying WE HEAR SO LITTLE OF YOU THESE DAYS COME WRITE MORE also some members have somehow acquired my private phone numer and call me with such pleas instead of sending PMs here, so I can't really resist all this love and here I am


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Participating is like the argument between the sadist and the masochist.

"Beat me! Beat me!"

"No."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The money keeps poring in while I sit here posting, so why not?

Another great quality thread.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Gondur said:


> What are you studying and do you enjoy it? What kind of job would you like to do?
> 
> Are you American?!


Yes, I'm American. I study music composition and I am (hopefully) soon applying for a music education assistant for a program in relation to my local symphony.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Gondur said:


> Perhaps a senseless way of asking such a question I suppose but I see a lot of members who post very frequently and I'd like to know why are you this active? I don't mean to intrude on your personal lives but do you sit at home and have access to this site via your PC, laptop or phone even?


The people I encounter in my 'real' local world are so boring, egotistical, materialistic and money-driven, or just plain insensitive to anything creative which might involve creative thought and ideas, that I come here to share my thoughts about music; because it seems no 'real' people care.

I am very unimpressed by the 'real' world. At least on a forum, I can express ideas, and somebody is interested.

So what's your deal with this thread? Do you think I should be cleaning toilets instead?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Moved to the community forum as not a thread about music.


----------



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> The people I encounter in my 'real' local world are so boring, egotistical, materialistic and money-driven, or just plain insensitive to anything creative which might involve creative thought and ideas, that I come here to share my thoughts about music; because it seems no 'real' people care.
> 
> I am very unimpressed by the 'real' world. At least on a forum, I can express ideas, and somebody is interested.
> 
> So what's your deal with this thread? Do you think I should be cleaning toilets instead?


My uncle is one of those people you allude to. When I made him sit down and listen to an Albinoni's oboe concerto he replied 'I am tone deaf'. He has no appreciation for classical music or art even and I was very frustrated talking to him about music because ultimately, he views anything creative as a waste of time. I deplore people like this and I feel sorry for you because you have to work with these people.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am not so much these days. Used to be. Not sure why that changed.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

It's a dog eat dog world out there.

But around here it's exactly the opposite!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

World eat World Dog? Cat eat Cat?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> World eat World Dog? Cat eat Cat?


Nah, dogges and cattes tend to treat each other better than the way many people treat each other.

As for being active on this forum, I lurk more than post. So much so, that I've a dedicated wish list at Amazon with music/CDs I learned of from here, many of which featuring composers I might not have otherwise considered. Just had a look and right now it contains 118 titles.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Gondur said:


> Perhaps a senseless way of asking such a question I suppose but I see a lot of members who post very frequently and I'd like to know why are you this active? I don't mean to intrude on your personal lives but do you sit at home and have access to this site via your PC, laptop or phone even?


I'm a retired professional musician with a lot of time on my hands.

What is _your_ excuse?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I have this vast store of knowledge, and the container has sprung a leak.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Gondur said:


> My uncle is one of those people you allude to. When I made him sit down and listen to an Albinoni's oboe concerto he replied 'I am tone deaf'. He has no appreciation for classical music or art even and I was very frustrated talking to him about music because ultimately, he views anything creative as a waste of time. I deplore people like this and I feel sorry for you because you have to work with these people.



Yeah, but in the "real world", we unfortunately don't often get to choose with whom we must work!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

- Landscaping during the day... 
- No one to talk about great art with... 
- Higher percentage of intelligence here than I've come across in my day-to-day transactions... 
- I dig that... 
- I post.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't get much classical music discussion during the day (as most of my friends have appalling music taste), so I have to get my fix somehow. Above all else, I find many of threads here endlessly entertaining.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> The people I encounter in my 'real' local world are ... just plain insensitive to anything creative which might involve creative thought and ideas....


One more report pretty much confirming that of the entire population, only about 3% have any interest in classical music.

I'd guess that is near the same for fine literature, fine art, other performing 'fine' arts, and possibly also true about any abstract thinking in the realm of what is called 'intellectual.' Lol.

That is why many come to a forum like this one, because its membership are all from that 3% of the population.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I am active here because people are enthusiastic about something I love, and there are a few hours a day when I cannot play the piano.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

How active is _so_ active? I am less active on this forum than I was months ago, but a bit more so than a few weeks ago.

Perhaps you mean to ask why I am active at all on the forum?

Firstly, I need to give Google Analytics something to track me with 
Secondly, sometimes I think I can provide information that might be of assistance to others here.
Thirdly, I am able to learn a lot through the knowledge of others, which is sometimes enhanced by a bit of repartee.
Fourthly, I love giving my opinion on things that interest me.
Fifthly, where else can I talk about classical music?
Sixthly, sometimes I just need a break from my duties and this provides me with a mindless (LOL) outlet.

So, I'm not as witty with my response as the majority 

How about you, Gondur?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> How active is _so_ active?


I was wondering that myself. I don't know if I'm active, but I do pop in here and there. Half of the time I work at home, so this forum is like my water cooler.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> How active is _so_ active?


I wish the mods would heed my daily requests to get rid of that d****ed "top posters" section of the forum.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

..is not that the main reason for being a member?

/ptr


----------



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

PetrB said:


> I'm a retired professional musician with a lot of time on my hands.
> 
> What is _your_ excuse?


I'm a bored student with a lot of free time on my hands.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not a really active member on this forums and you can count from my number of posts. I only post my compositions here and that is already enough, sometimes they get completely ignored without no feedback at all and others get total feedback that I needed. I can't force on people to post on my music and to give me feedback, it is up to them if they are whether or not, able to post.

I don't go full time in this forum but I like the community.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

samurai said:


> Yeah, but in the "real world", we unfortunately don't often get to choose with whom we must work!


... and we never get to choose our families, either.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

PetrB said:


> ... and we never get to choose our families, either.


So true; damn that real world! :scold:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm here by mistake. I thought this was the André Rieu webshop. I'm in the market for a football scarf that guarantees me being beaten up by football supporters and classical musicians alike.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Also, I forgot to mention that I'm in Huntsville, on death row. I figure I might as well spend my final days listening to good music and talking to good people. BTW, I'm innocent. 


Not really, just joking. :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

...I'm guilty. :lol:


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Millionrainbows, the serial killer...I have a hard time believing that. You seem like such a gentle and sympathetic person. :tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Celloman said:


> Millionrainbows, the serial killer...I have a hard time believing that. You seem like such a gentle and sympathetic person. :tiphat:


I thought he liked Schoenberg.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm active because I don't get to talk about classical music much in real life, and considering that classical music is one of my biggest interests, I want to talk about it as much as possible.

Over time, I've gotten to become attached to this site and I've gotten to know people here and that makes me want to keep coming back, including to post in the Community about things that aren't related to classical music. The same thing happened with a tech forum that I post on.

I post from my laptop, sometimes during school as I'm doing now, and since I'm a computer freak and on my computer a ton, I have ample time and opportunities to post here


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Music has become the central interest of my retirement. So I am active because I want to find out about classical music - listen to it, and learn about it - and the best way to do that is to engage with the knowledgeable members of TC. Reading about music is good, but being sent links and advice and asking questions is much better as far as learning goes. 

I also enjoy talking and writing, and on here there are plenty of interesting topics to contribute to, and lots of very witty people who post entertainingly. 

I can't really see the point of joining an Internet Forum and remaining passive.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Music has become the central interest of my retirement. So I am active because I want to find out about classical music - listen to it, and learn about it - and the best way to do that is to engage with the knowledgeable members of TC. Reading about music is good, but being sent links and advice and asking questions is much better as far as learning goes.
> 
> I also enjoy talking and writing, and on here there are plenty of interesting topics to contribute to, and lots of very witty people who post entertainingly.
> 
> I can't really see the point of joining an Internet Forum and remaining passive.


Retirement? You look like 31!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

PetrB said:


> One more report pretty much confirming that of the entire population, only about 3% have any interest in classical music.
> 
> I'd guess that is near the same for fine literature, fine art, other performing 'fine' arts, and possibly also true about any abstract thinking in the realm of what is called 'intellectual.' Lol.
> 
> That is why many come to a forum like this one, because its membership are all from that 3% of the population.


Bingo! That's why my favorite line about cultural illiteracy is, "If you ask people what a Rubins is, they'll tell you it's a sandwich."

I'm here to confuse the internet people who track my cookies: Porn AND classical music????????????????????????????

V


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

To watch people get into outrageous fights about atonal music or such.
And to play "stepping stones" ofcourse......

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know any people who are into classical music so i talk about it here.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Is good people in here and my warmest greeting to you all. World kisses.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Jos said:


> To watch people get into outrageous fights about atonal music or such.
> And to play "stepping stones" ofcourse......
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


What do you think Jos which is better Tonal or Atonal music.


----------



## Le Beau Serge (May 17, 2014)

I am here as I do not leave my studio. I know very few people apart from my partner, my art dealer and my sitters I have very little contact with others. Perhaps this forum will change that perhaps not. Either way I have discovered so much in such a short time it's worth hanging around a little longer. :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Levanda said:


> Is good people in here and my warmest greeting to you all. World kisses.


Spasiba .


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Le Beau Serge said:


> I am here as I do not leave my studio. I know very few people apart from my partner, my art dealer and my sitters I have very little contact with others. Perhaps this forum will change that perhaps not. Either way I have discovered so much in such a short time it's worth hanging around a little longer. :tiphat:


The most important thing that you can learn from here is that Beethoven is the best composer.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

violadude said:


> I'm a bored college aged student on summer break with no money and no job (yet).


Same here 'cept I have a job now so I don't come here as often as I used to


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Same here 'cept I have a job now so I don't come here as often as I used to


That's funny--usually people end up posting _more_ after they get a job :lol:

Congratulations on finding work, in any case.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a degree in composition, and don't compose any more. But I still need music -- even if it is someone else's -- because it feeds my soul. Like millionrainbows and Gondur, I have no one to talk to about classical music on any level. I'm lonely in that regard. So I come here to read up and offer a comment once in a while if I have something intelligent to say.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

QuietGuy said:


> I have a degree in composition, and don't compose any more. But I still need music -- even if it is someone else's -- because it feeds my soul. Like millionrainbows and Gondur, I have no one to talk to about classical music on any level. I'm lonely in that regard. So I come here to read up and offer a comment once in a while if I have something intelligent to say.


Don't wait for something intelligent to say. I never have anything intelligent to say and it doesn't stop me from posting.

V


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

I have a job, a family, a tolerable 'real world', and I enjoy talking to (arguing with?) complete strangers about stuff on the internet (I go to other forums as well as TC).

Why have I persisted here? I've made some virtual friends, and I'm expanding my understanding of music.

Thank you TC.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

1. Because I have no one to share my love of classical music with. On here, there are people who share that passion.
2. I learn and i discover.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

It's almost as if we all had a common interest or something...crazy, I know.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

QuietGuy said:


> I have a degree in composition, and don't compose any more. But I still need music -- even if it is someone else's -- because it feeds my soul. Like millionrainbows and Gondur, I have no one to talk to about classical music on any level. I'm lonely in that regard. So I come here to read up and offer a comment once in a while if I have something intelligent to say.


Wow, thank you for opening up, QuietGuy. A degree in composition? I'm jealous, mine is a BFA in fine art. We should hang them up ,on the wall now, if we haven't already.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Of course, these forum have their dark side as well; there are a lot of frustrated, mean-spirited individuals out there, so don't take it too personally; know who your friends are, be loyal, and appreciate them for their good points...and be kind to each other! We are sensitive!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Of course, these forum have their dark side as well; there are a lot of frustrated, mean-spirited individuals out there,


If your football lands on my lawn, I will puncture it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

headphones plus hermit! 

'nuff said?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

..... and just in case you think I might read the answer to the question I just posed - its not like real life - you can talk as much as you want and yet you don't HAVE to pay attention to what anyone else says if you don't want to! :devil:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ..... and just in case you think I might read the answer to the question I just posed - its not like real life - you can talk as much as you want and yet you don't HAVE to pay attention to what anyone else says if you don't want to! :devil:


That's forums4u :lol:


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I find it hard to find those who listen to classical music in philly to many are into hip-hop/rap music today.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I am the only opera fan in New Zealand. That's why I am here.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess I'm really lucky to have a wife and daughter that are classical musicians. I can talk to them all the time about music, but I still find TC enormously useful and fun. Neither my wife nor daughter knows a lot about modern/contemporary music, and the TC membership is such a great source of suggestions for everything from Renaissance through contemporary music. I credit members on this forum (as much as anything) for helping me appreciate newer music that I struggled with earlier.

The forum is a fascinating place with its wealth of music information, and over time I have come to greatly appreciate many of the members. Some are remarkably funny. Some are knowledgeable in other areas. Some are wonderfully inquisitive. Some are truly kind and caring. There's a great mix of personalities here that make most visits rather entertaining.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I suspect many of us are here because...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The same reasons already expressed so kindly by the other members of this forum. This one is a safe place where people can discuss and occasionally share a part of the best of them without all the unnecessary irrelevance one has to deal with in the physical world. I am an introvert. Even when I can make, and have a few close ones, 'real friends', being able to communicate directly in the comfort of my home at the times I want, brain-to-brain is what pleases me the most.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

jani said:


> What do you think Jos which is better Tonal or Atonal music.


Sorry Jani, I missed your attractive piece of bait. Tempting as it is, I think I'll pass........for now

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I am active here because I seem to be the only 15-year-old in the world who *really* likes opera!

Just joking - I do have friends who enjoy classical music as much as I do (incidentally, these are the only people (except for myself) with whom I can enjoy intelligent conversation). Sadly, I see them infrequently, and TalkClassical is a great place for me to expound my ideas, listen to those of others, find new composers to listen to, share my knowledge and absorb that of others!


----------

